# New project Silverface



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just picked it up , No time to try it, Tried it at sellers place and it just made lot of noise (whine) and garbled sound , But I will check it better tomorrow , ( wifes sleeping )

Looks like 1974 , Fender Twin Reverb.., But needs work ..


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5013514504/


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, looks beat up. How much? Good deal I hope.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Wow, looks beat up. How much? Good deal I hope.


I got it for a good price , Messed around with the speaker wires and it cleaned right up , Just had it at very low volume..


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

what sort of grill cloth is on there?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> what sort of grill cloth is on there?


No idea , But the whole cab needs to be redone,,, Thinking I might put it in a head , since one speaker is bad ..


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a update the amp works great , But it needs new speakers and maybe another Cab ,,


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Finding a set of 12's for this should be fairly easy and cheap. I'd be looking for a pair of Emis for around $100 if I were you. 

Not sure what to suggest about the cab as replacement or retolexing are expensive options...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You can order a cab at Mojotone....

Head only
Mojo Cabinets » Blackface Twin Reverb Style Head Cabinet

Complete combo cab
Mojo Cabinets » Blackface Twin Reverb Style Cabinet


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

zurn said:


> You can order a cab at Mojotone....
> 
> Head only
> Mojo Cabinets » Blackface Twin Reverb Style Head Cabinet
> ...


Yes I know mojo has them , I have to call and see what it would take to ship here .


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Finding a set of 12's for this should be fairly easy and cheap. I'd be looking for a pair of Emis for around $100 if I were you.
> 
> Not sure what to suggest about the cab as replacement or retolexing are expensive options...


I don't think it's the original cab , looks like it's home made.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

zurn said:


> You can order a cab at Mojotone....
> 
> Head only
> Mojo Cabinets » Blackface Twin Reverb Style Head Cabinet
> ...


Try John Hinsdale: TheCabGuy - Custom Guitar Cabinets, head cabs are $135 and a Twin combo is $185 (vs $210 & $270 from Mojo). 

I had him make a mid-sized repro Fender combo cab for me and, besides being extremely well built, it was absolutely flawless. If you have something against saving money however...;^)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about him!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Try John Hinsdale: TheCabGuy - Custom Guitar Cabinets, head cabs are $135 and a Twin combo is $185 (vs $210 & $270 from Mojo).
> 
> I had him make a mid-sized repro Fender combo cab for me and, besides being extremely well built, it was absolutely flawless. If you have something against saving money however...;^)


Thx sent an email to see how much to ship.

What was the shipping like , and what company did he use ?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

He sent mine via US Postal at my request. Don't recall what I paid for shipping but John charges actual cost only.


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Just finnished a twin myself, it looked simmilar to yours. A lot of time, tolex, grill cloth, polishing, and getting old parts, but it turned out pretty good and sounds great. lrocs


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Would this be any good? 

Price is certainly reasonable...however, it does need a bit of work.

Fender '65 Twin Reissue Cabinet Only - Kitchener / Waterloo Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Would this be any good?
> 
> Price is certainly reasonable...however, it does need a bit of work.
> 
> ...


I might of been , But I all ready ordered head version from the cabguy ,
Will let you how everything goes thx,

::Just an update emailed the guy, but the cab was sold .::


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

lrocs said:


> Just finnished a twin myself, it looked simmilar to yours. A lot of time, tolex, grill cloth, polishing, and getting old parts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't see your pic ???


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry LaRSin, try this link if it comes up, lrocs


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

lrocs said:


> Sorry LaRSin, try this link if it comes up my guitars and amps pictures by lrocs - Photobucket lrocs


nice job how it sound ?


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds freakin loud laRSin, I've got 2 JB Lansings in it and the louder it goes the better it sounds. I do have a small humm when the amp is just sitting though, think its a 6l6 "tube socket" might need replacing. I noticed the tube was a bit loose when I put it in but other than that its pretty nice. Hope yours turns out as good, lrocs


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Finding a set of 12's for this should be fairly easy and cheap. I'd be looking for a pair of Emis for around $100 if I were you.
> 
> Not sure what to suggest about the cab as replacement or retolexing are expensive options...


what model of Emis would use Steve..


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

LaRSin said:


> what model of Emis would use Steve..


I've never outfitted a Twin with spkrs so that's a tough one. The suggestion was primarily based on my _opinion_ that Eminence make some great speakers and the _fact_ that they're relatively inexpensive and plentiful. I've seen pairs of the newer models (Wizards for instance) for $100-$125.

Anyway, I'm certain you'd get a more definitive answer by googling "twin reverb" and "speaker suggestions". Please keep us posted about this project.

Steve


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Cab*

The Cab came today..The Cabguy did a great job.. Pic's.., I recapped it well I was waiting for the cab , Spragues of course..















Couldn't resist a little pic of Egnater on top lol:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> The Cab came today..The Cabguy did a great job.. Pic's.., I recapped it well I was waiting for the cab , Spragues of course..


Looks fantastic !! Congratulations.

What is the approximate weight of the head alone?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Looks fantastic !! Congratulations.
> 
> What is the approximate weight of the head alone?
> 
> ...


Approximately 38 lbs,,Bathroom scales ,,,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Approximately 38 lbs,,Bathroom scales ,,,


Thanks

Now that is what I call a portable Twin !! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's tech question, When I put the reverb tank ,I get a lot niose, I'm assuming it to close to amp electronics,

But when I put it in upside down and as far away from the 6L6 tubes as I can get the niose goes away,
Will that hurt the reverb tank mounting upside down ??


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Here's tech question, When I put the reverb tank ,I get a lot niose, I'm assuming it to close to amp electronics,
> 
> But when I put it in upside down and as far away from the 6L6 tubes as I can get the niose goes away,
> Will that hurt the reverb tank mounting upside down ??


I can't answer with any true knowledge or experience, but I was wondering some type of shielding for the tank might work....I'm sure I read about that as a solution for eliminating noise form reverb tanks in head cabs. Sorry, can't remember where. 

I'll be following this with interest. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I can't answer with any true knowledge or experience, but I was wondering some type of shielding for the tank might work....I'm sure I read about that as a solution for eliminating noise form reverb tanks in head cabs. Sorry, can't remember where.
> 
> I'll be following this with interest.
> 
> ...


I did try shielding it plywood and some metal used on ducting But it didn't work , 

But I think I got it fixed , kinda feel stupid about it ,But all I did was turn the tank around so that the input and out jacks are facing the front toward the grill cloth and mounted as far back toward the back as possible,and as far away from the 6L6 tubes,,That seems to have done it,

Will have a better idea when the wife gets up (works nights),,

Just as a side note I have it out of the pouch, seems better that way..


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Depending on the model of tank, some have shielded input/output jacks and others do not. Based on your report, yours may not be shielded so getting them "as far away as possible" from noise sources makes sense.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*I'm Finished*

<<Last Update >>


----------

